# New Digital Products for July



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

I'm not sure if this has been mentioned but there are new releases for iBooks.



> Codex: Necrons
> Codex: Necrons is your guide to the armies of the Necrons. This volume details the terrible history and advanced wargear of the Necrons, and provides full rules for fielding an army of these deathless robotic warriors in games of Warhammer 40,000. This expanded Codex includes interactive miniatures galleries, lavish colour artwork, and updated rules to match the latest edition of Warhammer 40,000.
> 
> How To Paint Citadel Miniatures: Evil Sunz Orks
> ...


Prices (In GBP):

Codex: Necrons £19.99
How To Paint Citadel Miniatures: Evil Sunz Orks £2.99
How To Paint Citadel Miniatures: Necrons £1.99
Chapter Approved: Ork Bommer £2.99
Battlefield Challenge: Skullvane Manse, Lair of the Astromancer £2.99
Tactica: Space Marine Heroes £3.99


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

One question I have is will people figure out a way to render the ipad codices as a pdf? Could you simply print the screen of each page and compile it into a pdf? It sure would be nice to have an up to date version of the codices so I don't have to have my codex and a pdf with me just to do anything. I do hope at some point there is a reasonable option for non-ipad holders. It's funny that it's only for Ipad, as I have an iphone, Ipod, Macbook pro, Ipod touch, and still don't have access to the damn codices lol.


----------



## Wax (Jan 6, 2010)

Bracing for the pile of shit that tactica is going to be. And people will still complain.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

Well the Necrons Codex is $33 so at least they're not all gonna be over priced like the SM code, which is still $42. Still thinking about getting the rulebook digitally.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Eleven said:


> It's funny that it's only for Ipad, as I have an iphone, Ipod, Macbook pro, Ipod touch, and still don't have access to the damn codices lol.


Thats fucked up mate. Lucky me I have an iPad, but I would love to have it on my MacBook Pro and iPhone as well.

Especially on the iPhone.

Edit: Space Marine Tactica? Written by GW? Jesus christ, and they expect to get a penny for that? No thanks.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

Doelago said:


> Edit: Space Marine Tactica? Written by GW? Jesus christ, and they expect to get a penny for that? No thanks.


Well, where else do you expect to find a WH40k tactica!??!? Dude, it's not like there are forums dedicated to that all over the net. Jeez, you're lucky to have GW to fill up your life. Please call your friends right now, because, soon, you'll be able to buy some on the iStore, made expressely by GW. Rumors are, the Marneus one is a bit chatty, but very nice...

:grin:

Phil


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Chapter Approved: Ork Bommer £2.99

Wait wait wait.... so you are going to have to pay money for chapter approved rules? They wont simply be available for free on GWs website? I guess this is proof they are going to demand money for the Sisters of Battle WD faildex, if they even intend to release it at all. I'd say the reason it's not available is because they intend to release it as a full priced shitty Ipad codex...


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

Wait... Weren't some of these before like the how to paint Orks one and the tactica?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Chapter Approved: Ork Bommer £2.99
> 
> Wait wait wait.... so you are going to have to pay money for chapter approved rules? They wont simply be available for free on GWs website? I guess this is proof they are going to demand money for the Sisters of Battle WD faildex, if they even intend to release it at all. I'd say the reason it's not available is because they intend to release it as a full priced shitty Ipad codex...


As much as I can see the logic in that theory, when does logic apply to what GW does? Don't get me wrong, I want a legal downloadable codex too, but for GW to sit on it over a year to put it on the iPad? Somehow I think that is giving their bean counters too much credit.


----------



## Kelann08 (Nov 22, 2011)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Chapter Approved: Ork Bommer £2.99
> 
> Wait wait wait.... so you are going to have to pay money for chapter approved rules? They wont simply be available for free on GWs website? I guess this is proof they are going to demand money for the Sisters of Battle WD faildex, if they even intend to release it at all. I'd say the reason it's not available is because they intend to release it as a full priced shitty Ipad codex...


These rules are identical to the rules that appeared in White Dwarf. Its not new. Its for those who want the rules without buying the WD. Were these previously available for free from the website? Genuine question. :grin:

Also: they released an update to the C:SM. Nothing new (e.g. flakk missiles) but the FAQ working updates are all in there. Telion is now listed as having a Camo Cloak. Here's a question for you. Telion has a camo cloak (+1 to his save making it 3+) and Stealth giving him and his unit +1 to their saving throw. Would this give Telion a 2+ save and everyone else a 3+ assuming they were all in cover? It only specifies Stealth as being cumulative with Shroud. Makes me wonder why they gave him a camo cloak if he provides Stealth since he can't detach from the unit.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Chapter Approved: Ork Bommer £2.99
> 
> Wait wait wait.... so you are going to have to pay money for chapter approved rules? They wont simply be available for free on GWs website? I guess this is proof they are going to demand money for the Sisters of Battle WD faildex, if they even intend to release it at all. I'd say the reason it's not available is because they intend to release it as a full priced shitty Ipad codex...


if someones already paid for a Ipad they are ripe for getting extorted by GW as its clear they already have more money than sense.


----------



## Mokuren (Mar 29, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> if someones already paid for a Ipad they are ripe for getting extorted by GW as its clear they already have more money than sense.


I can't help but agree with that.

However, what if someone does _not_ have an iPad? What if someone wants legally downloadable rules in any format that is _not_ "buy an iPad already"? Did GW sign an agreement with Apple to get a dip in _their_ money pool as well?

It sounds to me the exorbitant prices aren't the only problem here, what's with the extreme selection on the customer base?


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

Will that create two class of GW customers? Either you have an iPad and you can access the rules, or you don't and can't access the rules? If I've got an Ork Bomma and no iPad, is there any legal way I can access the rules!?

Phil


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Just use Requiem to remove the DRM. However, don't upgrade iTunes to 10.6.

http://www.epubor.com/requiem-free-download.html


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

boreas said:


> If I've got an Ork Bomma and no iPad, is there any legal way I can access the rules!?
> 
> Phil


Buy White Dwarf. Simple as that.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Just use Requiem to remove the DRM. However, don't upgrade iTunes to 10.6.
> 
> http://www.epubor.com/requiem-free-download.html


Dude, seriously thank you! Unless I'm mistake, doing this will allow me to put the codices on my kindle fire?

Pretty slick. But will I still be able to receive the updates?


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

And when it's not available anymore? GW certainly doesn't expect every GW player to buy every WDs in order to get rules that they might use in the future!? I've read (from Mad Cow Crazy?) that the SoB codex WD wasn't available anymore. Will it be on iPad only or on the GW website?

Phil


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I would like to think that GW digital are currently working very hard to launch on other platforms such as android tablets and ffs the biggest ebook reader in the world the KINDLE, the Kindle fire two is about to launch in the UK i think (i think we are missing the fire altogether if what my wife has read turns out to be true) and as large of a portion of the tablet market has at the moment it will be dwarfed by the kindle fire two market.
Either way GW need to step up and launch on multiple formats, i would buy all future codex if they were on android or kindle just for portability, i may even be tempted to buy them twice if they offered a digital discount with the paper copy as i like owning the paper versions to thumb through.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Eleven said:


> Dude, seriously thank you! Unless I'm mistake, doing this will allow me to put the codices on my kindle fire?
> 
> Pretty slick. But will I still be able to receive the updates?


I would assume so - however you'd probably need to run the updated file through the DRM removal once more.


----------

